# The New Limited Edition Mossy Oak Turkey Vest



## Gadget

Ok I can finally post this now that the cat's outta the bag.

This is the limited edition Bob Dixon vest, only 1986 were made. That's the year Mossy Oaks first pattern came out, Bottomland, which is used on the inside of the vest.


I've had it for a while now, first saw it while hunting with the Mossy Oak crew in Alabama last season, they were still doing R&D then. It's a really neat vest, can't wait to hunt with it.


----------



## Gadget

Check out the neoprene mouth call holder.

Also a box call holder and locator holders above.

Notice the chalk pocket on the outside of the box call holder.


----------



## Gadget

On the other side is a two pocket pot call holder.

Look at the built in condioner, and three striker holders with magnetic snaps


Also notice the long zipper on left, that opens a big pocket, like what you normally see on the inside, It has the inside pocket too.


----------



## Gadget

Here's the inside. 

see thru pockets
deep shell holders to accomdate 3.5's
removable back pads
The big inside pockets on each side.
Long box holder, accesable without un-buckling the vest.


----------



## Gadget

Back has a really nice cushion... magnetic........ no snaps

Hydration bladder pocket
decoy pocket
bird holder


----------



## Artie

Very nice vest.Was going to order one until i seen the price for $150 but its limited  

Best of luck
Artie


----------



## Gadget

The first 100 will be auctioned off on the Mossy Oak website and will come with a vest full of custom calls.


a portion of every sale goes to the A.S. Leonard Cancer Research Fund via the ''Hunt for a Cure'' program.


----------



## DaddyPaul

Pretty nice looking vest but like Artie said, my pockets aren't deep enough to drop that much on a vest.  The straps on the shoulders appear to be of the Quake variety (makers of "Claw" rifle slings), if so you won't have to worry about the straps sliding off of your shoulders.  They grab hold and don't let go!


----------



## TurkeyManiac

Old turkey hunters need vests for coffee and stuff.  I'll take my mouth calls and be just fine!


----------



## Gadget

TurkeyManiac said:


> Old turkey hunters need vests for coffee and stuff.  I'll take my mouth calls and be just fine!




 Judging by your avatar I don't doubt you one bit !...........lol


----------



## TurkeyManiac

Gadget said:


> Judging by your avatar I don't doubt you one bit !...........lol



Yea, but the mosquitos are rough on me like that!


----------



## Randy

If I had a good buddy in that business he could probably hook me up!


----------



## Lostoutlaw

A GOOD BUDDY


----------



## Huntinfool

Gadget,

You got any info on that auction they're going to hold?  I can't find it on their website.  I'd be interested in getting in on that.


----------



## Hawken2222

That's a really neat vest.  I am in need of a new vest, mine is torn up.  I can't justify spending $150.00 on a vest.  It is a neat lookin vest though.


----------



## Gadget

Randy said:


> If I had a good buddy in that business he could probably hook me up!





I'll see what I can do, but I think they already sold out, except for the ones to be auctioned. I was surprised to see that BassPro has some.

The auction hasn't started yet, I'll get the info and post it. All of the calls are supposed to be customized for Mossy Oak to be sold with this vest. I'll find out the call makers, I know Woodhaven is one of em.


----------



## Hunter-Steve

Is this vest as good as it looks? I have some gift cards from Bass Pro that I could cash in... and I see they have it on the web site. Should I go for it?


----------



## huntga

I just ordered one from BPS. Told me they are presently "out of stock" but are scheduled to receive a new shipment early next week. Neat looking vest. Thanks for the "heads-up".


----------



## Huntinfool

huntga said:


> I just ordered one from BPS. Told me they are presently "out of stock" but are scheduled to receive a new shipment early next week. Neat looking vest. Thanks for the "heads-up".



You and me both brother.  I just hope they actually get another shipment.  I got a backorder email.  Hopefully they'll ship me one.


----------



## Hunter-Steve

Huntinfool said:


> You and me both brother.  I just hope they actually get another shipment.  I got a backorder email.  Hopefully they'll ship me one.



Spoke to the rep at BP yesterday and today, and they were supposes to get 108 of them in the warehouse today. If so, then the Backorders will get filled first and if any are left, they will be shipped out to the stores.

I put my order in the morning. wish me luck


----------



## Huntinfool

I did too.  Hope that's the case.  The more I look at it, the more I like it.

Hey, if I gotta waste money on turkey hunting....might as well do it in style!!


----------



## Jim Thompson

I was prepared to buy one at bass pro yesterday but they did not have them out so I talked myself out of it


----------



## 60Grit

Jim Thompson said:


> I was prepared to buy one at bass pro yesterday but they did not have them out so I talked myself out of it


 
I know you were funnin there, but seriously, I went to spend a gift card at BPS early this past week and a turkey vest is what I wanted to get.

You're right, they didn't have them out. They need to take a que from wally mart and tarje', you know, put the fall stuff out in July and the winter stuff out in September, and so on and so on......


----------



## SheldonMOAC

*BOB DIXON TURKEY VEST*

Bob Dixon Turkey Vest website should post by the month end.


----------



## Jim Thompson

scooter1 said:


> I know you were funnin there, but seriously, I went to spend a gift card at BPS early this past week and a turkey vest is what I wanted to get.
> 
> You're right, they didn't have them out. They need to take a que from wally mart and tarje', you know, put the fall stuff out in July and the winter stuff out in September, and so on and so on......




not funnin at all, very serious.  I was there yesterday and found only a few out and none better than the one I have now


----------



## 60Grit

I wonder if Academy Sports has em' out yet???

Anyone in Macon know????


----------



## SheldonMOAC

*Dixon Turkey Vest*

Academy will not carry the vest.  Bass Pro will have it.


----------



## SheldonMOAC

*Bob Dixon Turkey Vest*

The 1st one hundred turkey vest will be auctioned with a great selection of one of custom turkey calls from Lynch, Primos, Preston Pittman, Woodhaven and Cody.  The proceeds will go the Dr. Arnold Leonard Cancer Foundation in the name of Bob Dixon.


----------



## Gadget

SheldonMOAC said:


> The 1st one hundred turkey vest will be auctioned with a great selection of one of custom turkey calls from Lynch, Primos, Preston Pittman, Woodhaven and Cody.  The proceeds will go the Dr. Arnold Leonard Cancer Foundation in the name of Bob Dixon.





Straight from the horses mouth guys.


----------



## Huntinfool

Talk about gettin' a guy all excited and then letting the air out....

I got an email today entitled "Bass Pro Order Shipment".  So I'm thinking SWEET, they got more in and my vest shipped!

Then I open the email...."We sincerely regret that the item shown below has been backordered.  However, we expect our stock to be replenished within the next 30 days"

No kidding!  You told me that when I ordered it!


----------



## Trizey

So....IS there a way to get a hand on one of these now?


----------



## Huntinfool

Like these guys said, Mossy Oak is going to hold an auction of the first 100.  That should be sometime soon.


----------



## Gadget

I had this vest on for about an hour last night, trying to get a feel for it. I've not been a fan of strapped turkey vests in a long time, been using the Mossyoak super elite hybrids for years, but this might convert me. Really like the magnetic cushion, you know how after running and gunning all day you get tired of tring to buckle your cushion back up and just leave it hanging, slapping against your knees as you walk??......... no more, just flip it up and the magnets catch it. all kinds of little hidden extras that unless you have a manual you'll probally not notice easily, like the hydration blatter pocket, or the stake holders. Another thing to have all these pockets and features the vest is very compact and light, doesn't hang down low on waist.


----------



## Jim Thompson

Gadget said:


> I had this vest on for about an hour last night, trying to get a feel for it. I've not been a fan of strapped turkey vests in a long time, been using the Mossyoak super elite hybrids for years, but this might convert me. Really like the magnetic cushion, you know how after running and gunning all day you get tired of tring to buckle your cushion back up and just leave it hanging, slapping against your knees as you walk??......... no more, just flip it up and the magnets catch it. all kinds of little hidden extras that unless you have a manual you'll probally not notice easily, like the hydration blatter pocket, or the stake holders. Another thing to have all these pockets and features the vest is very compact and light, doesn't hang down low on waist.
> 
> I would recommend a BIG person try it before they buy, it only comes in OSFM. I would call it a M-L.



you know of this matters if I cant go buy it


----------



## Gadget

Jim Thompson said:


> you know of this matters if I cant go buy it





I just love teasing you guys.......... .


----------



## Jim Thompson

Gadget said:


> I just love teasing you guys.......... .



did I mention to you that summit is sending me a couple more stands this year???


----------



## Huntinfool

My big thing is all the magnetics on the vest.  It's a GREAT idea.  I hate all the buttons and snaps on other vests.  Plus it's compact and doesn't have 8000 pockets like other vests.  It has what I need and nothing more.

I've been promised that I would be notified when the auction site comes up.  So if If can't get it from Bass Pro, I WILL get one through the auction.


----------



## Hunter-Steve

I just spoke to BP again. The new date they expect to get them in the warehouse is 1/11. Thats tomorrow!  With all that has been said about this vest I cant wait to get my hands on one. It sounds like it should come with a video to show all the features.....


----------



## Huntinfool

I hope you're right man....and I hope my order will be one of the ones that gets filled.


----------



## Thanatos

ordered mine this past weekend. I sure hope they dont send me a "sorry we dont have any more" letter.


----------



## Nate23

New info up at http://www.mossyoakapparel.com/turkeyvest


----------



## Gadget

Yes sir, they just put it up. All the info you need right there........


----------



## Gadget

I was wrong, it comes in two sizes M-L and L-XL.


Basspro should be getting some in guys. There are some other retailers that will be getting some in too. I'll let yall know.


----------



## Thanatos

PLease keep us informed gadget. Thanks so much!


----------



## Gadget

* UPDATE *


As I've already mentioned they only made 1986 of these vests, 1986 is the year Mossy Oaks first pattern came out " Bottomland".

What I didn't is that all of these vests have the serial number embroidered on them. They held the first auction today at the Shot Show in Orlando, Fl. They only auctioned off 1 vest, serial #2. Mark Dury  bid it up to over 4,000 but it was  NWTF  CEO and founder Rob Keck who won the vest with a 5,000.00 dollar bid......

BTW......... #1 was given to Bob Dixon's family.


----------



## Huntinfool

Wow!!!

5 G's for a vest.  That's pretty solid.  Good thing it's going to a good cause.  Glad to hear the family got #1 too.


----------



## Takoda

Gadget, how easy does the seat go back portion flip back up in it's stored position so that we you walk it doesn't beat on the back of your legs?

I find this to be a hinderance with many vest and it's the first thing I check out and look for.

I want a padded seat that I can flip down fast and when I'm ready to move I want to be able to put it back into it's "OUT OF THE WAY" position with one hand and with ease.


----------



## Gadget

It doesn't get any easier, just flip it down and flip it back up, the magnets catch it.


----------



## Takoda

Gadget said:


> It doesn't get any easier, just flip it down and flip it back up, the magnets catch it.




Gots to have one...


----------



## Hunter-Steve

Still no word from BP on the availability or filling of any back orders submitted :-(


----------



## Huntinfool

I talked to them today...they said they had 6 in stock.  I asked if my order would get one and the guy had no way of telling that.  Patience grasshopper.


----------



## Thanatos

Huntinfool who do you talk to out there. I tried calling and they wont tell me anything.


----------



## Hunter-Steve

Huntinfool said:


> I talked to them today...they said they had 6 in stock.  I asked if my order would get one and the guy had no way of telling that.  Patience grasshopper.



Yep.. I just called them too. And they did say they were filling some of the back orders. but could not tell me if mine would get filled


----------



## Huntinfool

They have something online where you can chat with their service reps.  That's where I got that info.


----------



## Gadget

There's another retailer who ordered the last two hundred and they havn't been shiped yet. The retailer doesn't have them listed on the website and hasn't started selling. It's one of the online retailers, can't say which one until the order is finalized and shiped. If Basspro doesn't come thru you guys ought to be able to get them from these guys.


----------



## Takoda

Gadget said:


> There's another retailer who ordered the last two hundred and they havn't been shiped yet. The retailer doesn't have them listed on the website and hasn't started selling. It's one of the online retailers, can't say which one until the order is finalized and shiped. If Basspro doesn't come thru you guys ought to be able to get them from these guys.




Very interested!


----------



## Thanatos

Just got done PMing the sales guy. They said that the item should ship in a few days if I was going to get one.


----------



## Gadget

I'll keep you guys posted as info comes to me.


----------



## Hunter-Steve

Gadget said:


> There's another retailer who ordered the last two hundred and they havn't been shiped yet. The retailer doesn't have them listed on the website and hasn't started selling. It's one of the online retailers, can't say which one until the order is finalized and shiped. If Basspro doesn't come thru you guys ought to be able to get them from these guys.



Thanks Gadget.... I'll be sure to keep you posted on the BP status and if I get one or not. The customer service guy that I spoke with today asked when I placed the order (I placed it on 1/5) and said that it might be the end of the month before my order got filled if at all.


----------



## Ricochet

I recently saw this vest @ the above Mossy Oak link and really want it.  I hope I can get it.  I imagine the Ebay ones will go for far more than what I'm willing/able to pay, especially if the #2 vest that Rob Keck bought is any indication.


----------



## Ricochet

Gadget said:


> There's another retailer who ordered the last two hundred and they havn't been shiped yet. The retailer doesn't have them listed on the website and hasn't started selling. It's one of the online retailers, can't say which one until the order is finalized and shiped. If Basspro doesn't come thru you guys ought to be able to get them from these guys.



I hope that means Cabela's.   I just contacted them and they have no clue.


----------



## Hunter-Steve

*This is interesting!*

I just went out to PB on-line and looked to see if these vests still showed as low in stock when you try to order one. And they don't. Yet my order is still sitting in a backorder status 

I may just put a new order in and see if it gets filled before the first one. Heck, I'm sure I can find someone who would like one if I end up with 2... Or I can always return one. 

I think I just talked myself into doing that...


----------



## Jim Thompson

Hunter-Steve said:


> I just went out to PB on-line and looked to see if these vests still showed as low in stock when you try to order one. And they don't. Yet my order is still sitting in a backorder status
> 
> I may just put a new order in and see if it gets filled before the first one. Heck, I'm sure I can find someone who would like one if I end up with 2... Or I can always return one.
> 
> I think I just talked myself into doing that...



let me know if you end up with 2


----------



## elfiii

Why only 1986 of them? I understand the sentimentality of it, but if its' that good, they ought to be making beaucoup of them.

The inside of the  vest in post #4 sure does look like the old "Treebark" pattern.


----------



## Hunter-Steve

Well this is not looking good. I just got a post card in the mail today from BP and they say that they sincerely regret that the shipment of my order has been delayed.

And if shipment is not made before March 9th they will cancel the order unless I authorize them to extend it until the item is available.

I hope this is just a standard card for all backorders


----------



## Huntinfool

Midwest has them in stock!

I am on the phone right now with them and just completed the order.....so if Bass Pro fills my order, I may have an extra to get rid of.


----------



## Ricochet

Huntinfool said:


> Midwest has them in stock!
> 
> I am on the phone right now with them and just completed the order.....so if Bass Pro fills my order, I may have an extra to get rid of.



Thanks for the info!  I called them up and they told me I got the last M/L vest they had in stock (maybe they have more on order but I sort of doubt it).


----------



## Huntinfool

Yep, I ordered M/L too.  Man I hope it fits.  I have a feeling I'll be in between the two sizes.


----------



## Ricochet

Huntinfool said:


> Yep, I ordered M/L too.  Man I hope it fits.  I have a feeling I'll be in between the two sizes.



Ditto, I just think the XL/2XL would be too big.  The MidWest guy actually was about the same size as me and he went back into their warehouse and tried them on for me.  My current vest is a large and last season I was bigger/fatter so I think the M/L was the best of the 2 options.  We shall see later this coming week.


----------



## Hunter-Steve

I can not find the midwest web site... can you post it?


----------



## Gadget

http://www.midwestturkeycall.com/


----------



## Hunter-Steve

Thanks... The vests are not showing up on line and also not answering the phone right now... I'll try in the AM


----------



## Huntinfool

They don't have them posted online.  I just got the catalog yesterday and it was listed in there.  I had to call to order.  It isn't listed on the website either.


----------



## Thanatos

I bought the last XL vest Mid-West had left! Score! I also had to pick up the Truth 18. Mid-West prices were cheaper than Bass-Pro's.


----------



## Hunter-Steve

I missed out on Midwest but I just got one from BP in Springfield MO  

I called  BP in Atlanta and they said that they only got 6 in for the catalog to fill back orders with. But they told me that the Springfield MO store had some at the store. I called them and they will be shipping me one today


----------



## Thanatos

Congrats Hunter Steve! I wonder what the perfect elasticity of demand for these vest would have been.


----------



## Hunter-Steve

I just got confirmation that the vest will be shipped to me today from Springfield. I have an order from the catalog that is at a Back Order status since 1/5. 

I'll let it sit and if anyone does not get one I'll offer it up for what it cost me. It is for the XL size.


----------



## Nate23

Thanks Steve -

I just cancelled my BO and got mine from Springfield also.  Good work.


----------



## SheldonMOAC

*reason*



elfiii said:


> Why only 1986 of them? I understand the sentimentality of it, but if its' that good, they ought to be making beaucoup of them.
> 
> The inside of the  vest in post #4 sure does look like the old "Treebark" pattern.



This was the year Mossy Oak was founded. 1986


----------



## striper commander

I just got my midwest turkey call catalog today and they had the vests in it.


----------



## Hunter-Steve

300mag said:


> Ijand theyust got my midwest turkey catalog today and they had the vests in it.



And they are sold out already!!!!


----------



## TurkeyKiller12

*Bass Pro Shops...*

I just got an Email saying that my vest was shipped. Should be here in a few days. Wonder what number mine will be??? Anyone else know the number on thier vest???


----------



## Thanatos

canyon what day did you order your vest?


----------



## gobblinglawyer

I got 1086 of 1986 from Midwest Turkey Call Supply.


----------



## Hunter-Steve

gobblinglawyer said:


> I got 1086 of 1986 from Midwest Turkey Call Supply.



So now that you have it in hand, what is your opinion? Is it as good as it looks from the pictures?


----------



## Huntinfool

I haven't heard from Bass Pro.  Apparently they got hit pretty hard by the ice.

Backorders are running slow.  But my Midwest order should have shipped on Monday.


----------



## Thanatos

I have 1490 out of 1986. Yes, its well designed and seems to be made of high quality material. BTW, props to Mid West! I ordered the vest Monday and received it on Wednesday morning.


----------



## gobblinglawyer

Hunter-Steve said:


> So now that you have it in hand, what is your opinion? Is it as good as it looks from the pictures?



It is well made.  I like the strap vest concept.  Should be much cooler than the Super Elite full vest style.  The pockets are really nice and well thought out.  

I think it is one of the best out there design wise but a hunt or two will really help in making the call as to "good" or "not so good."


----------



## Thanatos

gobblinglawyer said:


> It is well made.  I like the strap vest concept.  Should be much cooler than the Super Elite full vest style.  The pockets are really nice and well thought out.
> 
> I think it is one of the best out there design wise but a hunt or two will really help in making the call as to "good" or "not so good."



Agreed. Best feature is the magnetic seat pad. Awesome...just awesome...


----------



## Huntinfool

Got it today!!!

It is sweet, I have to say.  I thought I was set for a vest last year.  Then this came out.  The design concept is just perfect (for me).  Like gobblinglawyer said, only hunting will tell for sure.

#829 for me

The only improvement that I would make is in the seat.  I bought one of those Cabelas Tactical 'Tater vests last season for one reason and one reason only....memory foam in the THICK seat.  I hate sitting on a thin seat.  That memory foam makes it really easy to sit on the ground for a long time.  I love this vest and the seat IS thick.  But we'll have to see how it compares.  If it's not as comfy, I'll end up back with the 'tater.


----------



## Kyle M

I finally broke down and called Springfield today with the mindset of, "well if they have one I'll get it", and sure enough they had 2 left, so mine is in the mail. I can't wait to try it out. There was still 1 left in M/L in springfield for those still contemplating.


----------



## Hunter-Steve

Huntinfool said:


> Got it today!!!
> 
> It is sweet, I have to say.  I thought I was set for a vest last year.  Then this came out.  The design concept is just perfect (for me).  Like gobblinglawyer said, only hunting will tell for sure.
> 
> #829 for me
> 
> The only improvement that I would make is in the seat.  I bought one of those Cabelas Tactical 'Tater vests last season for one reason and one reason only....memory foam in the THICK seat.  I hate sitting on a thin seat.  That memory foam makes it really easy to sit on the ground for a long time.  I love this vest and the seat IS thick.  But we'll have to see how it compares.  If it's not as comfy, I'll end up back with the 'tater.



Huntinfool, Did you get yours from Midway or Bass Pro? My back order at BP changed to "in process" today but who knows when it will ship....


----------



## Huntinfool

This was the midwest order.  I've still got one on b/o with BP.  If I can cancel it in time, I will.  Otherwise, I'll have one to sell.


----------



## Ricochet

Got mine today and it is awesome and fits...no worries!  It's # 1017 of 1986.


----------



## Ricochet

Huntinfool said:


> Got it today!!!
> 
> It is sweet, I have to say.  I thought I was set for a vest last year.  Then this came out.  The design concept is just perfect (for me).  Like gobblinglawyer said, only hunting will tell for sure.
> 
> #829 for me
> 
> The only improvement that I would make is in the seat.  I bought one of those Cabelas Tactical 'Tater vests last season for one reason and one reason only....memory foam in the THICK seat.  I hate sitting on a thin seat.  That memory foam makes it really easy to sit on the ground for a long time.  I love this vest and the seat IS thick.  But we'll have to see how it compares.  If it's not as comfy, I'll end up back with the 'tater.



 Right on!  My old Cabela's turkey vest has a cheap seat/cushion so this one should be much better in comparison.


----------



## Big Dawg

*Anybody want to guess .......................*

What is a good guess on the selling price on ebay for #3 through #100?  Any takers?


----------



## Huntinfool

They're going to be filled with custom calls, right?  I wouldn't be surprised to see $500-$700 for a few of them. But you gotta realize that a there will be at least a few hundred bucks in calls tucked in there.


----------



## Ricochet

Huntinfool said:


> They're going to be filled with custom calls, right? I wouldn't be surprised to see $500-$700 for a few of them. But you gotta realize that a there will be at least a few hundred bucks in calls tucked in there.


 
Yeah, that's what I would guess as well. I will be watching them all, so don't out bid me!


----------



## Gadget

Will have 24 units to sell at the booth in Nashville.



This vest will not be continued next year under a different name. The next time you see a vest this nice it will "LIKELY"  be another Limited Edition and "MAY" be in honor of the late Ben Lee, but "IF" that happens it would "PROBABLY" be in 3 yrs or so.


----------



## Jim Thompson

Gadget said:


> Will have 24 units to sell at the booth in Nashville.



seems like you would help a brother out and bring a few to the turkeyrama


----------



## Randy

Gadget said:


> Will have 24 units to sell at the booth in Nashville.



I hope Sheldon has put one back for me.  I asked him too!


----------



## Gadget

Randy said:


> I hope Sheldon has put one back for me.  I asked him too!




I'll see him at the ATA show today, I'll ask.



Jim, won't have any at the Turkeyrama's, Mossy Oak doesn't do those shows......... and it's not up to me. If your still having trouble finding one by next week I may have a couple more sources for you.


----------



## Huntinfool

JT,

I may have an extra M/L at some point if you can't find one.


----------



## Nate23

I got #189 and it's sweeeeeeeet.  Nice thick seat, magnetic holders work great.  Plenty of pockets and many adjustment straps.  And yes Kyle, the M/L will even fit you.  Come by if you want to give it a try.


----------



## Hunter-Steve

Nate23 said:


> I got #189 and it's sweeeeeeeet.  Nice thick seat, magnetic holders work great.  Plenty of pockets and many adjustment straps.  And yes Kyle, the M/L will even fit you.  Come by if you want to give it a try.



Where did you get your's from. BP on-line, BP Store or Midwest?

Thanks...


----------



## Huntinfool

My BP order is shipping out today, so I couldn't cancel it.  Let's see, I could be a nice guys and offer it up here.....or I could wait a couple of months and put it up on ebay.

Anybody want it?  I'll have to ask that you cover my costs (that means including the shipping I was charged and the shipping to you).

But it's a quick way to get it if you want it.  They should be shipping it out to me today.  Just thought I'd offer it.


----------



## flintdiver

Think I got the last one out of Springfield today. Thanks for the tip...


----------



## Nate23

Got it from BP Springfield


----------



## Kyle M

Nate23 said:


> I got #189 and it's sweeeeeeeet.  Nice thick seat, magnetic holders work great.  Plenty of pockets and many adjustment straps.  And yes Kyle, the M/L will even fit you.  Come by if you want to give it a try.



Good to know, I am probably leaning towards the L side of that equation. Maybe an extra medium would have fit too.
Mine will be here Sat.


----------



## Hunter-Steve

Nate23 said:


> Got it from BP Springfield



I hope that means I will get mine today since I ordered mine the same day you did from Springfield.  

I can't wait to get home and see if it arrived.. May have to go home early 

I also left the BP catalog order out there and got notified it was shipped but the tracking number they sent 2 days ago still shows as invalid.. I had a problem with a BP on-line order over Christmas that was supposed to have been shipped but never arrived. Mysteriously the tracking number was not valid based on USPS...  they refunded the funds but I missed getting the items for gifts.  So I'm watching this one.... it could be due to all the bad weather they have had.


----------



## TurkeyKiller12

*Tracking Number...*

I also got one of those invalid tracking numbers. I just got off the phone with BPS and they checked my number and called the postal service and my vest has an estimated arrival time of early next week. They are sending via regular mail service????


----------



## jcarter

a friend of mine thats in the business is coming up to scout some this weekend. he said he was gonna bring me one to try. he knows i dont like vests much but said this vest is the ticket. if i decide not to keep it i might let it go for a decent price. its xl. he was telling me they ran kinda small.


----------



## Hunter-Steve

*Wow!!!!!*

I got it!... 1402 of 1986   

And pictures do not do this vest justice. It exceeded my expectations. 

Anyone else notice the little clip in the right inside mesh compartment? and how the back compartment is expandable like expandable luggage. I don't recall that in the description. 

Now I need to load it up and test it out in the woods


----------



## TurkeyKiller12

*Picture...*

Post a picture of what this little feature is. I can't wait until mine finally arrives.


----------



## Gadget

CanyonHunter said:


> Post a picture of what this little feature is. I can't wait until mine finally arrives.




Expandable bird holder


----------



## Hunter-Steve

CanyonHunter said:


> Post a picture of what this little feature is. I can't wait until mine finally arrives.



You asked... Here they are...


----------



## jfinch

I got my MidWest Turkey Call catalog yesterday and they are listing this vest for $124.95.  Might give them a call if interested.  It is out of my price range.


----------



## Gadget

Hunter-Steve said:


> You asked... Here they are...





ahhh man, mine doesn't have all those fancy patches and stuff, gonna have to go get me another one...............


----------



## Huntinfool

Yeh man, you gotta have the patches.....


----------



## Hunter-Steve

So in the first picture I posted, I show the black metal semi oval latch.. What is that there for?


----------



## TurkeyKiller12

*It's here...*

I am number 1171 of 1986. It finally got here, looks like a great vest and I hope it uses as good as it looks.


----------



## Thanatos

Hunter-Steve said:


> So in the first picture I posted, I show the black metal semi oval latch.. What is that there for?



key ring


----------



## Hunter-Steve

Well I just got the one form the catalog order at BP... My brother said he wants it... If he backs out it may be available. I'll keep you all posted.


----------



## bossgobbler

*vest*

I got #1399, man it sure looks good.  Hope it works as well as it looks


----------



## Trizey

I've located some more of these vests at another dealer.  I've got #920 on hold, trying to find one a little closer.

What did y'all give for the vest? And how are the sizes running?  I'm 6' 190lbs.
Will I need the M/L or XL?


----------



## jcarter

i got the xl, it fits pretty well. the shoulder straps are not adjustable. just the front and sides adjust.


----------



## Trizey

jcarter said:


> i got the xl, it fits pretty well. the shoulder straps are not adjustable. just the front and sides adjust.



J--We're pretty close in size...  So yours is the XL/2XL size??

What # did you get?


----------



## Thanatos

bossgobbler said:


> I got #1399, man it sure looks good.  Hope it works as well as it looks



what are the chances? I've got # 1490.


----------



## jcarter

yes, xl/2xl. its number 140. i dont know what they cost this one was a gift.


----------



## Trizey

jcarter said:


> yes, xl/2xl. its number 140. i dont know what they cost this one was a gift.



Them turks won't know what him'em this spring


----------



## Ricochet

Trizey said:


> I've located some more of these vests at another dealer. I've got #920 on hold, trying to find one a little closer.
> 
> What did y'all give for the vest? And how are the sizes running? I'm 6' lbs.
> Will I need the M/L or XL?


 
I paid $125 + shipping at Midwest Turkey Supply and I'm about the same size as you (6'0 205) and the M/L is right on.  I think a XL would be too big.  Like someone said the vertical straps are not adjustable, so it might ride a little high but the width has good adjustment.


----------



## Trizey

Ricochet said:


> I paid $125 + shipping at Midwest Turkey Supply and I'm about the same size as you (6'0 205) and the M/L is right on.  I think a XL would be too big.  Like someone said the vertical straps are not adjustable, so it might ride a little high but the width has good adjustment.



That is a lot better price than I've found

Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Kyle M

#397, in M/L.  If youre 6 ft and 200ish the M/L will be plenty big.


----------



## Hunter-Steve

Trizey said:


> I've located some more of these vests at another dealer.  I've got #920 on hold, trying to find one a little closer.
> 
> What did y'all give for the vest? And how are the sizes running?  I'm 6' 190lbs.
> Will I need the M/L or XL?



I'm 5'11" and a husky 240lbs. The XL is just right with all the straps as tight as they go. So I think they run a little large.  I loaded it up with a call in each of the special call pockets including 2 box calls just to see what it felt like. And it is bulky but when I sit down with it I am comfortable. And everything is easy to reach.  I don't like the way the box call sits in the inside pocket. But I really don't need 2 box calls anyway. 

It is a great improvement over the Bucklick Creek vest I used in the past.


----------



## Hunter-Steve

Oh...  and I now have #0550 and my brother is getting #1404


----------



## oldcrowe

yipeee 
just got confirmation  
mine has shipped from bps


----------



## Trizey

Picking up #195 tomorrow!!


----------



## GAGE

They better be true to the praise you all have given,  I found one at Wing Supply and it is on the way!


----------



## Huntinfool

GAGE said:


> They better be true to the praise you all have given,  I found one at Wing Supply and it is on the way!



Don't worry buddy...it's worth it.


----------



## Thanatos

For those of you who missed out. THere is ONE of these vest at BPS in macon. Its number 594. Its an XL. Good luck guys. I saw it last night, the 26th of Jan.


----------



## Thanatos

Go to the shelf where all the turkey vest are hanging. Its on the side facing the camo clothes dept, on the far left side of the shelf when your facing it.


----------



## Trizey

Marks Outdoors in B'ham, AL has quite a few right now.  It's a little heavier than I expected, but quite nice.


----------



## Hunter-Steve

Well Bass Pro messed up and did not cancel the back order I had out there and sent me an extra XL.. If anyone misses out and wants one let me know.


----------



## GAGE

I got #564 in the mail yesterday and as Trizey said, "it is a little heavy" but overall I think it will work out quite well!


----------



## Gadget

Yep, that's the only negative thing I can say about the vest........ a little heavy. The quality of components they used to build it has to add some weight.

I haven't hunted with it yet, that's when you find those little nuisances............ But in ONLY 4 more weeks I'll have it in the Turkey Woods !!


----------



## Trizey

Gadget said:


> The quality of components they used to build it has to add some weight.



You're right, everything on this vest is made from quality components.  

I don't mind the little extra weight and I think it will be cooler than my Super Elite 2....Also, the right side has a strap to loop around your belt to help support the weight.  I also like the stake holders and expandable game bag. 

Has anyone tried to put a hydration bladder in it yet?


----------



## oldcrowe

got #102
i think i'm going to really like this vest 
i was wondering about that little strap but i don't see it going around a belt


----------



## Huntinfool

It's there to help support the weight of a bird when it's in the back.  At least that's what the info says....just loop your belt through it.


----------



## Huntinfool

By the way fellas, the auctions start today.....they're on Ebay right now.  By it now price of $1500-$2000!!!!

But they start at $250-$350.


----------



## oldcrowe

thanks fool
that makes sense


----------



## Gadget

Huntinfool said:


> By the way fellas, the auctions start today.....their on Ebay right now.  By it now price of $1500-$2000!!!!
> 
> But they start at $250-$350.




have to go check those out


----------



## Hunter-Steve

They only posted 8 of the 99 that they are going to auction. I wonder if they will wait til these end before posting another set. my guess would be that after this set they post 9 at a time for 10 weeks. it will be fun to watch.


----------



## Ricochet

Hunter-Steve said:


> They only posted 8 of the 99 that they are going to auction. I wonder if they will wait til these end before posting another set. my guess would be that after this set they post 9 at a time for 10 weeks. it will be fun to watch.


 
Yep, it will be fun to see if I can get 1 for a reasonable price.  Also, I think the first 10 are not going to be auctioned of on Ebay (probably see them in Nashville). The first 2-3 are already auctioned off (Rob Keck got #2) or given to the Dixon family.


----------



## Gobblender

What are the two buckles on the top of the back for?


----------



## Trizey

Gobblender said:


> What are the two buckles on the top of the back for?



To unattach your buttseat and turn it around to be a back rest.


----------



## GAGE

Gobblender said:


> What are the two buckles on the top of the back for?





They clip into the buckles in the back large game pouch when it is extended all the way out using both zippers.


If what Trizey says is true, than I am thinking of different buckles.


----------



## Trizey

GAGE said:


> They clip into the buckles in the back large game pouch when it is extended all the way out using both zippers.
> 
> 
> If what Trizey says is true, than I am thinking of different buckles.



GAGE--  You're probably right....I still haven't unzipped the game bag completely.  I assumed it was in case you wanted to turn the butt seat into a back rest


----------



## Hunter-Steve

Trizey said:


> GAGE--  You're probably right....I still haven't unzipped the game bag completely.  I assumed it was in case you wanted to turn the butt seat into a back rest




I did not even notice the seat could be detached till you mentioned it.  Not a bad idea but I think the intent was for the game bag.


----------



## Thanatos

Trizey said:


> GAGE--  You're probably right....I still haven't unzipped the game bag completely.  I assumed it was in case you wanted to turn the butt seat into a back rest



I thought the same thing as well Trizey.


----------



## Ricochet

*for sale*

Well, I won #61 off eBay last night and need to sale the 1 I already got.  I'm just looking to get what I paid (plus shipping if needed) for it.  Please PM me if you want it...it is the M/L size & #1017.  Also, I'm PayPal verified and have a 100% great feedback rating on eBay...this is me over there < http://myworld.ebay.com/jmp777 >.

Well, I guess I should put this in the 4 Sale forum, so it is:
http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=98756


----------



## Hunter-Steve

Ricochet said:


> Well, I won #61 off eBay last night and need to sale the 1 I already got.  I'm just looking to get what I paid (plus shipping if needed) for it.  Please PM me if you want it...it is the M/L size & #1017.  Also, I'm PayPal verified and have a 100% great feedback rating on eBay...this is me over there < http://myworld.ebay.com/jmp777 >.
> 
> Well, I guess I should put this in the 4 Sale forum, so it is:
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=98756



Congrats on the win... I tried but could not stay up to 3am. and got outbid on #19. Post Pics of all the cool stuff you got with that one.


----------



## Ricochet

Hunter-Steve said:


> Congrats on the win... I tried but could not stay up to 3am. and got outbid on #19. Post Pics of all the cool stuff you got with that one.



Thanks.  Yeah, I put a max bid in at 11PM and this morning I really expected to find that I got outbid...$10 more and I would have.   I will post up some pics as soon as I get it.  I think I got a good deal considering what all comes with it, but watch the rest of them go for less. I guess mine was the least amount because it was a high number.


----------



## Ricochet

Ah, the next round of vests are up on eBay and they started off at $400 & $300 this time (up $50). I guess they figured they should be getting more for them and they are probably right.  My deal is looking even better now.


----------



## doppler

Basspro has them again in stock and are not back ordered at this time.  I'd checked them out on there website yesterday and I also called them to verify it.  It much cheaper than ebay's price.


----------



## Ricochet

doppler said:


> Basspro has them again in stock and are not back ordered at this time. I'd checked them out on there website yesterday and I also called them to verify it. It much cheaper than ebay's price.


 
Yeah, but the BPS price is just for the vest. The eBay vests come with several limited edition calls...numbered #1-100, and I guess you could say these first 100 vests are more valuable.



Here is what the auction say is included...This vest comes with the following custom calls:​- Cody® Calls custom Green Machineâ„¢ #20 of 100​
- Drury® Outdoors custom push-button call, signed and numbered by Mark and Terry Drury #20 of 100​
- Pittman® Game Calls custom Purple Heart box call dedicated to Bob Dixon #20 of 100​
- Primos® custom Battleship Heartbreakerâ„¢ longbox #20 of 100​
- Camp® Callers Unfair Advantageâ„¢ reproduced exclusively by Woodhaven® Custom Calls - dedicated to Bob Dixon and Doug Camp #20 of 100​
This vest also includes one of only twenty-five custom slate calls from Cody Calls - the extremely rare World Classâ„¢ #20 of 25. In addition, the winner of this auction will receive diaphragm calls from Pittman Game Calls and Woodhaven Game Calls, plus hunting videos from Drury Outdoors.​
Retail value of Dixon Vest and the custom calls is over $750​I just noticed they put the $750 & $650 retail prices on these new auction items, so I did get a pretty good deal & I guess they want folks to know better what they are worth. The $750 vests include one of only twenty-five custom slate calls from Cody Calls - the extremely rare World Class...I guess this and the lower production # is worth an extra $100.


----------



## SheldonMOAC

*buckles*



Gobblender said:


> What are the two buckles on the top of the back for?


The back of the vest unzip to allow you to carry a turkey.  IT is not for the seat cushion to sit against the tree.  I help design the vest.


----------



## Ricochet

SheldonMOAC said:


> The back of the vest unzip to allow you to carry a turkey.  IT is not for the seat cushion to sit against the tree.  I help design the vest.



OK, so what exactly are the 2 buckles for then?  I'm still confused. 

BTW, I sold my #1017 vest (just in case you missed my 4 sale thread in that forum).


----------



## Huntinfool

When you unzip the back, there are two buckles in there that go with the two you see.  They are there to clip into the ones you see to hold the bird in the pouch that is created by unzipping the back.


----------



## Ricochet

Huntinfool said:


> When you unzip the back, there are two buckles in there that go with the two you see.  They are there to clip into the ones you see to hold the bird in the pouch that is created by unzipping the back.



OK, gotcha...thx.


----------



## Ricochet

*my #61 vest and goodies*









It was delayed getting here, but its all good now.  It is only missing the Camp Caller Unfair Advantage, which will come in a couple weeks.


----------



## Hunter-Steve

Nice 

It does not look like they are going to put any more on eBay.

You got a great deal on that one.


----------



## Ricochet

Hunter-Steve said:


> Nice
> 
> It does not look like they are going to put any more on eBay.
> 
> You got a great deal on that one.



Yeah, it looks that way.  Thanks!


----------



## SheldonMOAC

*turkey vest*



Ricochet said:


> Yeah, it looks that way.  Thanks!




There will be more vest posted in the upcoming months.  8 each month.


----------



## jasonw

I have two of the vests, If anyone is needing one, PM me. All I want out of it is what I got from BPS for. 

Thanks,

Jason


----------



## Gadget

Ricochet said:


> It was delayed getting here, but its all good now.  It is only missing the Camp Caller Unfair Advantage, which will come in a couple weeks.


----------



## pheasantmomma

Can someone enlighted me without belittling me in regards to the three hunter orange ribbons on the back ? Why three and are they just for prior to the hunt?


----------



## Gadget

pheasantmomma said:


> Can someone enlighted me without belittling me in regards to the three hunter orange ribbons on the back ? Why three and are they just for prior to the hunt?




I think there is only two, one for over the back and one to let hang in front of you.  Can be used whenever your moving from place to place but mostly for when you're carrying out a bird.

Also, some states require you to use them.

I cut mine off and don't use them at all


----------



## ed'sboy

Mine actually has two pair of orange strips but I think the cutting em off idea sounds pretty good.


----------



## Ricochet

ed'sboy said:


> Mine actually has two pair of orange strips but I think the cutting em off idea sounds pretty good.


 
ditto


----------



## Huntinfool

I actually will never really use them.  BUT, If you tuck them into that pouch near the top, they do seem to add a little more padding in that spot.  I'm all for more padding!

Haven't decided if I'm gonna cut 'em off or not.


----------



## BamaBart

I have the Bob Dixon #1194 -  XL/2XL.
I bought it 2 weeks ago from Midwest. I'm 6' / 230 lbs. and it fits me fine. I can take it up or let it out if needed. I like the quality of the vest and magnets on the back and stricker pockets are nice. The only thing that I don't like is the inside boxcall pocket. You can really feel the boxcall when one is carried in this pocket so I'll just carry one in the outside pocket. I could do without the orange strips but I don't want to cut them off because I want to keep it original. 

Bart.


----------



## beretta

Man, I'd get one. But I don't know see where they make a left-handed model


----------



## Ricochet

Mossy Oak had these bad boys going for $180 @ the NWTF Show, and I think they sold all the ones they brought (maybe 15).


----------



## Randy

Yea I was one of the idiaots that bought one for 179!


----------



## Trizey

Randy said:


> Yea I was one of the idiaots that bought one for 179!



You should have been wearing the vest instead of the man purse in Nashville then


----------



## Huntinfool

Randy said:


> Yea I was one of the idiaots that bought one for 179!



It'll be worth it brother....I love mine and I'd have paid a little extra for it if I had to.  That would probably have been one of your last opportunities to get one.

I would imagine most all of the retail stores are sold out at this point and it's not like they can order more of them.


----------



## Gadget

Yeah, they're probably about done I'd think.



finally get to hunt with it this Saturday.......


----------



## Jim Thompson

BamaBart said:


> I have the Bob Dixon #1194 -  XL/2XL.
> I bought it 2 weeks ago from Midwest. I'm 6' / 230 lbs. and it fits me fine. I can take it up or let it out if needed. I like the quality of the vest and magnets on the back and stricker pockets are nice. The only thing that I don't like is the inside boxcall pocket. You can really feel the boxcall when one is carried in this pocket so I'll just carry one in the outside pocket. I could do without the orange strips but I don't want to cut them off because I want to keep it original.
> 
> Bart.



I went ahead and cut the orange strips off of mine


----------



## GAGE

*FYI*

Anyone still wanting one, BPS in Gwinnett had 10-12 hanging on a rack yesterday.


----------



## Gadget

Put some hours on my vest the last 4 days in Big Cypress.


The more I wore it , the more I liked it.


I did have a problem with one of my custom strikers not fitting in the three pot call striker pockets, it was too long.

I used the locater call pockets alot, had a Ron Clough Super Hooter in one that fit good but the custom Gibson crow was a very tight fit. Had to put the reed side in first to get it to fit.

I use a box call a lot, the front box call pocket was wonderful, good fit and quick easy access. I had a long box on the inside pocket, it was a little too loose but gave easy access, I'm gonna modify it to tighten it up.

The seat worked really well, magnets were very nice but if not lined up just right the seat will fall down easily.

Shoulder straps were great, hug the shoulders very well.

The weight of the vest was a non issue for me, I put many miles on it.

Overall I'd say they did a very good job with this vest, looks like it might replace my MO Elite.


----------



## Huntinfool

Gadget said:


> but the custom Gibson crow was a very tight fit. Had to put the reed side in first to get it to fit.



Yep, that's what I had to do....fits pretty good that way though.  I can't wait to use mine next weekend in bama.

Thanks for the report sir.


----------



## SheldonMOAC

*MOSSY OAK VEST*



Ricochet said:


> Mossy Oak had these bad boys going for $180 @ the NWTF Show, and I think they sold all the ones they brought (maybe 15).



They sold 60 vest at the show.


----------



## G Duck

I heard that they are real heavy? is that the case Gadget. Nice looking vest though


----------



## Gadget

G Duck said:


> I heard that they are real heavy? is that the case Gadget. Nice looking vest though




 I didn't notice it at all, it's very well balanced. The quality of materials makes it a little heavy, but not bad


----------



## Ricochet

SheldonMOAC said:


> They sold 60 vest at the show.



Oh, shows what I know...I was going by what they had displayed (figured that was it).


----------



## Gadget

After putting about 10 more miles on the vest this weekend I did notice something annoying. When I put a decoy in the back decoy pocket the seat was a lot harder to keep attached. Harder for the three magnets to stay aligned. I would shed layers mid-morning out in the field and store them in the bird pocket, this created the same problem with the magnets not lining up.

Also, I think some of the pockets need to be a little more elastic to hold the calls better. My owl call fell out a couple times, and the long box pocket is loose fitting as well.

But..... very happy with the vest overall. I tried my Mossy Oak Elite over the weekend for a comparison and immediately went back to the Bob Dixon; much nicer. I've been wearing the Elites for over 10yrs, looks like I finally found a replacement.


----------



## Huntinfool

I hadn't thought about the magnets not lining up.  I've put a few things back there.  Camera cover, inflatable deke...but nothing of much bulk.  I can see where that might be a prob.

The only issue I had with the magnets over the weekend was that if you're walking through thick brush, they won't hold and the seat gets pulled down.  But, to me, that's a minor issue.  It's MUCH nicer having those magnets there 99% of the time.  I'm willing to put up with a couple of hassles.

Have they made the perfect vest?  Not yet.  But it's as close as I've found.  That's for sure.


----------



## Thanatos

I give it a A-. They needed to put a long 1 piece magnet on the vest to make it easier to align the magnets. I like the seat but i wish I could put some memory foam in it. But, overall it is GREAT!


----------



## Huntinfool

Thanatos said:


> I like the seat but i wish I could put some memory foam in it. But, overall it is GREAT!



That would be my one change too.  I had the cabelas tactical tater last year.  Man that memory foam is the BEST.  I don't care how thick you make that seat without it.  This fat boy is gonna be sitting on the ground with regular foam.

I actually thought about getting a good seamstress to cut it open, take out half of the foam and insert a piece of memory.  Just haven't gotten around to it.


----------



## Gadget

Huntinfool said:


> That would be my one change too.  I had the cabelas tactical tater last year.  Man that memory foam is the BEST.  I don't care how thick you make that seat without it.  This fat boy is gonna be sitting on the ground with regular foam.
> 
> I actually thought about getting a good seamstress to cut it open, take out half of the foam and insert a piece of memory.  Just haven't gotten around to it.





I'm taking mine to have the pockets modified, seat is ok for me, but I'm not a "fat boy" so I guess that helps...


----------



## Trizey

After two long hunts, I feel like I can now give an accurate opinion of the vest.

The first hunt it performed as a vest should, with no problems.  Everything seem to fit right and everything was placed in a convenient place.

The second hunt the Dixon vest was put to the test.  After downing a gobbler almost 2 miles back in the timber and on one of North Alabama's steep mountains, the vest handled the weight of the big bird well.  Once the expandable pouch was extended there was plenty of room for the gobbler.  I really like the 2 extra  support straps within the expandable pouch.  Once adjusted, they supported the weight of the bird evenly over my back and not biting down on my shoulders.  The Claw shoulder straps were very nice and held the vest and my gun securely.

One down side that I've seen with the vest is the amount of room for the locator calls on the upper chest pocket area.


----------



## jcarter

Trizey said:


> After two long hunts, I feel like I can now give an accurate opinion of the vest.
> 
> The first hunt it performed as a vest should, with no problems.  Everything seem to fit right and everything was placed in a convenient place.
> 
> The second hunt the Dixon vest was put to the test.  After downing a gobbler almost 2 miles back in the timber and on one of North Alabama's steep mountains, the vest handled the weight of the big bird well.  Once the expandable pouch was extended there was plenty of room for the gobbler.  I really like the 2 extra  support straps within the expandable pouch.  Once adjusted, they supported the weight of the bird evenly over my back and not biting down on my shoulders.  The Claw shoulder straps were very nice and held the vest and my gun securely.
> 
> One down side that I've seen with the vest is the amount of room for the locator calls on the upper chest pocket area.



im glad to hear you say that triz....you can come tote mine out for me. an old man like me shouldnt even be hunting in the mountains. i guess you might should carry my gun too. it would help balance out your load.


----------



## Randy

I went scouting a little this past weekend so I loaded up the vest as if I was going hunting and carried it around a little.  To much actually.  I did not like the pockets nor it's weight.  I went Sunday and bought a new Super Elite Hybrid.  I am glad I bought the Bob Dixon vest "just to have it" but I do not think I will be using it to hunt with.


----------



## Trizey

jcarter said:


> im glad to hear you say that triz....you can come tote mine out for me. an old man like me shouldnt even be hunting in the mountains. i guess you might should carry my gun too. it would help balance out your load.



Kill the bird first, then we'll talk!!


----------



## Gadget

Trizey said:


> Kill the bird first, then we'll talk!!





You may be waiting a while......



I'm taking mine to the seamstress this afternoon to have a couple pockets tightened up, makes me nervous carrying around a Steve Mann paddle in a loose pocket...


----------



## Trizey

Gadget said:


> I'm taking mine to the seamstress this afternoon to have a couple pockets tightened up, makes me nervous carrying around a Steve Mann paddle in a loose pocket...




Custom this, custom that.....When does it stop!!!


----------



## cball917

for those of you who still want one. i found 2 on ebay for 149.99 each with i think 15 dollars shipping.

http://cgi.ebay.com/Mossy-Oak-Bob-D...ryZ52509QQrdZ1QQssPageNameZWD1VQQcmdZViewItem


----------



## cball917

i dont have the funds or i would buy one of em


----------



## G Duck

Won one on E-Bay, has been a week and have not seen it yet. So far have noticed the price ranges from  $350 to $780. Mine was the second lowest price so far. 
Saw one of the vests by itself sold outside of the M.O. auction that sold for $265 without the calls. I guess I had a weak moment there on Ebay.


----------



## G Duck

Are there patches like that on each one? the other pictures on the web dont show them?


----------



## gottabowhunt

Ya I got #1208 its the best vest Ive ever had I hunted with it in the everglades this year where its hotter than heck, and was real cool all week, when I swapped vest I couldnt beleive how many extra pockets I had left....very well thought out vest! worth every dime!!!


----------



## gottabowhunt

AAHHHH THE BIG CYPRESS!...HOME!


----------



## Gadget

gottabowhunt said:


> AAHHHH THE BIG CYPRESS!...HOME!





aaaahhhh yeahhh......... love Big Cypress. I was camping on the Concho Billy for 5 days for the opener. The hunting was terrible this year for me, but still had a good time.




yeah I'm liking this vest a lot, I tried switching back to my Elite and switched right back to the Dixon.


----------



## longdale legend

*bob dixon vest*

i have 2 of them one is signed by cuz and will primos


----------

